# Rehoming Beautiful Male German Owl for OK - MO Areas



## ChloeThePigeon (Sep 29, 2018)

Sadly Life is requiring me to relocate to an apartment where I am unable to bring my Chloe. (We named _him _before finding out the sex lol!) 

I live in Missouri but I frequently travel to Oklahoma, because of this I would be able to bring him to anyone within this range.
Oklahoma is where we found him. He was laying on the side of the road one night in December 2018, we've been raising him in our home ever since. 

All I am asking for is a good home and for him to get the love he deserves. 

Please feel free to ask any questions either through here or at my email [email protected].
Additionally, any information that could help me find a home for my boy would be extremely appreciated.


----------

